# Victorian Society 10 most endangered buildings



## Flaxington (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesting campaign by the victorian society to save these buildings - some of them derelict.

The plans to knock down parts of broadmoor and turn the rest into a boutique hotel are ridiculous - not fit for psychiatric patients but good enough for rich people to stay in.

http://www.victoriansociety.org.uk/news/we-reveal-the-countrys-ten-most-endangered-victorian-buildings/

while I'm at it have you seen the anti-pikey metal theft e- petition on the goverment website?

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/406


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link -can't believe that the Government / NHS are seemingly going to find a quarter of a billion £'s for a short-term gain (presumably with some sort of "human rights" as justification). Why not spend that money on more prisons, and not soften-up sentencing (instead of the Government going for the headline grabbing / vote-winning option?!?) I bet that if they could get away with it, the current Gov. would try to sell-off / privatise the replacement Hospital too!!! 

Sorry about that -rant over!


----------



## dannieboyuk (Oct 13, 2011)

I worked at Broadmoor for two years and am very said to hear some of the stunning buildings are earmarked for demolition.


----------



## dannieboyuk (Oct 23, 2011)

*Broadmoor Hospital*

For anyone intrested there is a podcast from the National Archives called Broadmoor Reveled: The Victorian Asylum by Mark Stevens.

Very intresting regarding the build of the hospital, Criminal Lunatic Act and the first patients to be admitted.


----------



## Dextersdad (Nov 6, 2011)

I followed the link and Temple Mills Leeds is on the list. its an incredible building built along the lines of an Egyptian Temple and it used to have a grassed roof where sheep once grazed and its derelict?


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 6, 2011)

Was a good article and provided me with a couple of explores for the near future...


----------

